# Abandoned gold mine, wales. March 2014.



## Telf.

*Abandoned gold mine. U.K. March 2014.*

Visited this disused goldmine with my mate, I can't name it's location as I'd upset various people, sorry.
Even though My mate had been a few times before We still struggled to find the adit it's very well hidden in hills and tree's,
There has been pikey security outside the mine on occasions our visit was unnoticed on this trip.


1. Shortly after entering We were greeted by this wonky metal ladder that was held on to the mine wall with rope in parts.







2. This is where the miners would have drilled the wall to test and inserted dynamite to blast.






3. These are the cores of whats been drilled out.






4. A once secured gate.






5. The site managers office, complete with safe, tin bath, and a plastic leg lol.






6. Just one of many, really nice to see.






7.






8.






9. This thingy was used to transport injured miners out of the mine, if I remember right it was steel and heavy as f**k.






10. And finally some gold in the roof of the mine.





Thanks for looking Telf.


----------



## krela

I would have thought that "gold" in the last photo is actually pyrite (iron sulfide, aka fools gold), you do not get chunky seams of gold like that in the UK, and if you did people would certainly have mined them out long before urbexers could amble in there.

That's not to say there isn't tiny amounts of gold within it though, the two do go hand in hand.


----------



## Telf.

It may well have been fools gold, you sound more clued up on it than I am tbh.


----------



## krela

Telf. said:


> It may well have been fools gold, you sound more clued up on it than I am tbh.



Ummmmm, well I've watched quite a bit of "Gold Rush" on Discovery channel if that counts? 

Looks like a nice mine to have a look around, thanks for posting it.


----------



## smiler

The ladder does look a bit ropey, in pic two the face seems to be charged ready for blasting and the shovel is a vanning shovel(I think) used to estimate the amount of ore in a sample, Lovely report and pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, love that ladder. 
You've done a grand job of lighting the place too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat

Excellent set of photos
That ladder looks a bit precarious!


----------



## 4201Chieftain

The holes in the 1st pic all wired up, hopefully not still full of explosives! Ha ha


----------



## flyboys90

Superb set of images of this time capsule.


----------



## HughieD

You struck gold with this place and report!


----------



## byker59

Still looking for Indiana !! - great photo's


----------



## Stussy

Excellent images, superbly lit. The cored wall is cracking, as well as the ladders, awesome!


----------



## Conrad

Something different, that ladder really does look like something else.


----------



## SlimJim

Blady cool report! Something quite different to the stuff I normally see on here...


----------



## Telf.

Thanks for comments guys, telf


----------



## King Al

Great pics Telf, I do love a mine! That ladder though...


----------



## caiman

4201Chieftain said:


> The holes in the 1st pic all wired up, hopefully not still full of explosives! Ha ha



That will certainly be filled with explosives. The nine holes drilled close together in the centre are the burn cut that makes the free face for the rest to blast into. Those things coming out of the holes look like Nonel detonator tubes. That is seriously dangerous and whoever left it like that (I mean the mining guys) is an idiot.

Edit: Having had another look, not all of the holes have a det tube coming out. Very odd. As it stands, that would mostly misfire as the burn cut would not break.

That is dangerous enough to be worth pointing out to the Authorities, in my view. Mines Inspectors would be a good place to start.

Your Pic 9 is actually the container for a stretcher, not the actual stretcher!

As for the location, it can only be one of two, so I'm guessing it is not the one in the forest!


----------



## smiler

caiman said:


> That will certainly be filled with explosives. The nine holes drilled close together in the centre are the burn cut that makes the free face for the rest to blast into. Those things coming out of the holes look like Nonel detonator tubes. That is seriously dangerous and whoever left it like that (I mean the mining guys) is an idiot.
> 
> Edit: Having had another look, not all of the holes have a det tube coming out. Very odd. As it stands, that would mostly misfire as the burn cut would not break.
> 
> That is dangerous enough to be worth pointing out to the Authorities, in my view. Mines Inspectors would be a good place to start.
> 
> Your Pic 9 is actually the container for a stretcher, not the actual stretcher!
> 
> As for the location, it can only be one of two, so I'm guessing it is not the one in the forest!



I disagree, it would work, the easers would go first then the centre, but I think it may be just for show rather than blow but I do believe it wouldn't hurt to have it checked.


----------



## night crawler

Awesome work there though I thing I would have been making big strides out after seeing the explosives in the wall there


----------



## caiman

smiler said:


> I disagree, it would work, the easers would go first then the centre, but I think it may be just for show rather than blow but I do believe it wouldn't hurt to have it checked.



But they don't have dets in - or the tube has been cut? The drilling pattern is fine. Normally the centre hole would be left uncharged with the eight around it charged, but I can only see one with nonel tube coming out. I have shot enough of these back in the day (South African gold).


----------



## smiler

I agree, that's why I think it's for show, no hard rock miner would leave it like that. 
(Cornish tin)


----------



## LadyPandora

Nice... But you wouldn't get me going down those ladders, lol.


----------



## caiman

smiler said:


> I agree, that's why I think it's for show, no hard rock miner would leave it like that.
> (Cornish tin)



Could be. I'd want to be sure that there's no live dets in there though.


----------



## Telf.

Thanks for any concerns, but trust me on this it's for show only.


----------



## smiler

Telf. said:


> Thanks for any concerns, but trust me on this it's for show only.



Thanks Telf,


----------



## J_a_t_33

Wow what an awesome report, thank you


----------

